# Buttering



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

If I'm trying to learn buttters on an all mountain board which is kinda stiff how hard would it be compaired to a board with more flex? The board I use is a ride fleetwood.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

id say it would be a lot easier because just standing in my bataleon i can lift up the board really easily then with my burton i have to lean back super hard to barely even lift it so to butter on that would require a lot of skill


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

I learned on a long (167cm) Burton Baron. A pretty stiff board. Then I got a shorter (158cm) Rome Slash, a much flexier board in my opinion, and it was cake to ride on the tail. Be happy you are learning on a stiffer board. Once you change over, things will seem easy in comparison.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

thanks for the help


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Learn how to bend your knees and you can butter anything. If I can take out a 174 Smoking KT 22 and spin around on the tail anyone should be able to butter.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Learn how to bend your knees and you can butter anything. If I can take out a 174 Smoking KT 22 and spin around on the tail anyone should be able to butter.


I thought you margarined?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Had to go cheap due to the economy these days.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*What are your bindings?*

While board flex does come into play, bindings make a big difference as well. I used to ride with Ride Mig's(obscenely stiff bindings) on my Palmer Honeycomb. Last season I switched to Salomon Relay Pro's(the kind that have a soft, flexible heelcup and soft footbed) and noticed a HUGE difference in my ability to butter. Since my ankles were no long restricted by super stiff bindings, I could move my weight around on the board alot easier and could move it farther tip and tail than before. In addition to improving all my freeriding and carving, my board became a ton more playful, especially with bending it and buttering...
So, I wouldn't worry too much about the board if you have softish bindings. Even if they are stiff, you should still be able to butter, it's just going to be tough to get it as stylish as the guys on a full freestyle setup.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

I actually disagree with snow wolf. I think a wide stance inhibits your ability to flex the board into a butter. I actually made my stance about an inch closer at the end of last season to help me out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this then. I've been riding an old M3 Cap 154 (stiff as can be) and learned to butter on that clunker, and I'm about 190lbs which didnt really help. Just picked up an Agent 152 so I'm interested to see how big of a difference will be. Pressing boxes for real might actually be an option now


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

S.O.V said:


> I'm looking forward to this then. I've been riding an old M3 Cap 154 (stiff as can be) and learned to butter on that clunker, and I'm about 190lbs which didnt really help. Just picked up an Agent 152 so I'm interested to see how big of a difference will be. Pressing boxes for real might actually be an option now


I'm in the same boat as you. Coming from a jeenyus kevin jones to a ride machete. The added flex and lighter weight is going to be a huge change for us


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Setting your feet out wider might help. It did for me. I hated buttering without a twin.


----------

